# DFWAPC - Greg Watson Group Order



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

If anyone would like to order ferts from gregwatson.com, please PM me by 8/27/2006.

These are dry powder ferts and they don't come with a lot of instructions, so newbies, be sure you have done your homework. The Science of Fertilizing forum and The Fertilator on this site are good starting points. And if you haven't read "The Basics" by Ben Belton at www.aquatic-plants.org, go do that now.

Cheryl


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Not sure I follow. Are you looking for people that live close to you (to save on shipping I assume)?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, I announced at the DFWAPC meeting this past weekend that I would be placing an order soon. Shipping is pretty expensive. Anyone can pick up in Denton or Oak Point, or you can wait until the next meeting and we can settle up there.

Cheryl


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont live too close to your group, so it won't benefit me any. I was just curious of the reasoning behind group order.

Thanks.


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Count me in, i'll send you a pm with what I need.

Thanks

Bez


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

*T5 retrofit for hood in 100g tank*

Hi, I'm thinking of mounting 4x48 (@54 watts) T5 lights to my hood for a 100g tank. Any recommendations? Or should I just convert existing T12s to T8s (change ballasts)?

Frank


----------

